# "Find Meat on Bones" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 15, 2017)

Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *October** 25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.*


----------



## Pete_C (Oct 16, 2017)

For the first time I had to submit a multiple vote; couldn't split a few of them!


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 17, 2017)

tasty!!!!


----------



## C.Gholy (Oct 18, 2017)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ned (Oct 22, 2017)

making up my mind
forward and backward in time
tick, untick, tick, untick


----------



## sas (Oct 22, 2017)

ned said:


> making up my mind
> forward and backward in time
> tick, untick, tick, untick



Me, too, Ned. This challenge received very impressive poems. I still will only, as usual, vote for one. So, I am honing, and re-reading. Such great efforts were put into writing them that they deserve more than a once over and a quick click. Call me crazy. They're not just poems, to me. Poets get very little recognition, so they deserve this attention. Applause to all.  

.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 24, 2017)

Outstanding examples of unique creativity.... Each poem a true gem....


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 24, 2017)

I've finally found some free time.  There was a lot of good reading, but I felt that two of the entries stood above the rest. I'm not sure that calling the challenge "all you can eat" was the best word choice this month  .
I've missed participating of late, but I do read people's work on here. I should have some more free time through the winter.


----------



## andrewclunn (Oct 24, 2017)

Liked these entries a lot.  Next time I'll be sure to proofread my entry better before submitting.  Great theme choice.


----------

